# Skwooshee's braids!



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

So, I saw this in a grooming book and decided to give it a try.

Skwooshee's new look...braids! They really keep the hair out of his eyes.

Does anyone else do this or am I just strange?

sorry for lack of pic quality...camera phone


----------



## Lil Boo Boo (Jul 22, 2006)

Nope, I braide Boo's top hair all the time, that way Dahlia can't chew it out for him...LOL
Looks really good, such a pretty pup!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, that's really beautiful! I love it!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Very stylish! :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I have braided Sassy's hair way back when but not anymore. Your baby is a cutie.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

That is really cute. I'll have to try that on Paris.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I love it!  I wish I could do that on Tillie, but I don't think she would sit still for that long!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LOVE IT


----------



## kcalbat (Mar 13, 2007)

Im pretty lucky...Skwooshee usually stands still long enough for me to brush him. Sometimes he will slowly take these little mini steps and inches his way away from the brush....hes sneaky like that.

But for some reason the moment I touch his head or ears he literally FLOPS to the ground....head, body, tail everything. So I can really do anything with his topknot.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Cute - I like doing hair styles too - but usually it just makes the dogs look CRAZY . Sarah :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

That's what we did all the time with the show Lhasa Apsos. The braids are great.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

not fair :smilie_tischkante: I tried braids on Matilda but they wouldn't stay in. :angry: I LOVE the look. Skwooshee is just beautiful :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How adorable!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That is really cute.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMFG WHAT AN AMAZING IDEA!!!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: I am going to try that on my Luci !


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I tried braids on Toy one time. She enjoyed rubbing them against a chair until they turned to dread locks :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: 
(and I do mean DREAD :smilie_tischkante: )


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

That's adorable. I did put braids in Boos hair once, I thought it was pretty. Hubbie thought it was silly for a little boy.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

I've put braids in Shotzi's hair a few times. The problem I had was that they tend to fall forward into her water dish when she gets a drink. Guess I need a bully bowl.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Omg that is sooooo nice! I love it. :wub: Poptart won't even hold still for his topknot. I wouldn't even try to put braids in. :smrofl:


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

I really wanted to try out braiding Krish's hair but he just wouldnt sit still and also the hair just wasnt enough


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

That looks so cute. I used to try to do Milly's but her hair on top of her head is a little short now. ALmost long enough.


----------

